# Van fell through ice



## NCass31 (Dec 5, 2006)

i went to weather.com to check the forecast, and came across this video, figured you guys would get a kick out of it... 
http://www.weather.com/multimedia/v...av=84&collection=topstory&from=wxcenter_video


----------



## Vaughn Schultz (Nov 18, 2004)

Nice  Think he still has a job


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

3.5" of ice?? what were they thinking driving that heavy of a vehicle out there?? id be worried walking around or on an atv out there. Wonder how you tell your boss about that one?


----------



## Vaughn Schultz (Nov 18, 2004)

Sir, the van fell in the water, "that is a problem, and were working on it"


----------



## treeman06 (Sep 26, 2006)

i live about 20 miles from this, it was a young lady driving the van doing a story on the dangers of thin ice. She thought she was on road to the lake, and there were no warning signs. Locals say that they could see how this would happen. Cost of news van: 250,000.00.


----------



## DBL (Aug 27, 2005)

treeman06;362086 said:


> i live about 20 miles from this, it was a young lady driving the van doing a story on the dangers of thin ice. She thought she was on road to the lake, and there were no warning signs. Locals say that they could see how this would happen. Cost of news van: 250,000.00.


yeah thats what i heard ironic story on ice safety


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

proves her own point.....the hard way!


----------



## Yaz (Apr 13, 2005)

You think they could cut in a ice ramp and haul it up if they got a diver to get under the axial.

Easy yo say when you sitting in warm living room..


----------



## Wesley's Lawn (Sep 18, 2002)

She gets to keep her job, i just heard it on the news lol.


----------



## Proscapez LLC (Aug 9, 2006)

I seen that on the weather channel a couple days ago i think or maybe yesterday day. hell I can't remeber anything. LMAO

Tell channel 58 they are suspose to record the news, not be the news.

I wonder what channel broke the story. LOL


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

yes i heard about that they were doing a story they thought it was a road


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

9 times out of 10, 3.5" is way more than enough ice to walk on. 

Funny video.


----------



## 4x4Farmer (Sep 22, 2006)

This happend in 2002 at a snowmobile race in Detroit laskes MN, about 40 miles to the east of where I live.


----------



## Antnee77 (Oct 25, 2005)

4x4Farmer;362501 said:


> This happend in 2002 at a snowmobile race in Detroit laskes MN, about 40 miles to the east of where I live.


Ouch, that looks expensive!


----------



## nms0219 (Jan 20, 2007)

All I want to know is how do you explain that to your insurance company? Or better yet the location of the vehicle? Scuba gear may be required.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

The sled one was in one of my snowmobile mags and they said a few riders/mechanics were sleeping in some of the trailers and stuff when they went down. Luckily no one was hurt they said, but that sure would be a way to wake up.


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

4x4Farmer;362501 said:


> This happend in 2002 at a snowmobile race in Detroit laskes MN, about 40 miles to the east of where I live.


That must have been an OH S#!T moment when it happened!


----------



## 4x4Farmer (Sep 22, 2006)

yeah, it all went down at about 5am in the morning, I wish I had pics of them fishing them out, if I recall right they used a excavator amd choped the ice and pulled them to shore. I'll try and find more pics of it.


----------



## 4x4Farmer (Sep 22, 2006)

Id search for more pics now, but i have had to many!!


----------



## wirenut (Jan 16, 2004)

why would they park so much equip all together like that......


----------



## RJ lindblom (Sep 21, 2006)

Seems at least one or two go throught the ice a year. Ouch.


----------

